# Arrowhead WMA



## Swampy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey, does anybody know anything about Arrowhead WMA over around Rome? My first season trying a bow and this looks like a small WMA (400 acres) in a decent driving distance with a weeklong season. I've never heard of it. Was thinking of driving over within the next few weeks to take a look around. Being that small, if it gets a lot of "attention" there is probably no point in me going.... I'm tired of the WMA hunts where you're walking all over a zillion folks .... nature of the beast, though.....


----------



## shanesimonds (Aug 9, 2008)

Arrowhead is in Armuchee on floyd springs rd. I know for a fact that there have been some good deer taken off of private land all around that place. I grew up not 5 miles from there but never hunted it nor have I heard  of anyone hunting there. Im sure they do but never paid that much attention. There are some real good deer in that area. just have to get out and scout. good luck.


----------



## Swampy (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool - thanks for the info. I'll let you know if anything good comes of it.


----------



## Minner (Aug 11, 2008)

I talked with my uncle this past weekend who said a fried of his hunted it once (first I'd ever heard about deer hunts there). Said he saw several deer but that a lot of people were hunting it as well.


----------



## Swampy (Aug 13, 2008)

They also have a short small game season - do you know if it gets hunted heavily then? Thanks for the info, by the way....


----------



## whatman (Aug 13, 2008)

i scouted it two years ago found some sign but nothing great.  it only opens for 1 week  after christmas.  deer movement is not the best then.  rut is over.  i walked about the whole area and jumped one deer.  i would not think it would be crowded that time of year.  you can walk the nature trails and scout any time i think. it would be great if they would open it up for a week during the rut in late oct. or early nov.


----------



## Swampy (Aug 13, 2008)

Never when you need it .... If I have time, I may check it out on a weekend. It's tough weighing options against available time .... thanks for the info....


----------



## bigmthbass (Dec 9, 2009)

anyone hear any more stories about this place


----------



## The Crowe (Dec 11, 2009)

takin the kids for waterfowl qota this weekend it will be our first trip up there ill let you know this sunday if we flush a deer


----------



## bigmthbass (Dec 12, 2009)

cool....looking to get up there after christmas while the wife is in arkansas and i dont have to be home any certain time


----------



## bigmthbass (Dec 18, 2009)

anyone hear of anything


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 1, 2012)

*Any reports*

I know this thread is old but does anyone have any info about his place. 

Are there any deer there?


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 1, 2012)

i have seen alot of tracks on far side of the big pond/lake. there is private land all around this place but i will be there after christmas again this year


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 2, 2012)

I looked on the topo and found some good looking areas. I might try and scout it in December so I get a true picture. 

Thanks for replying. Something about pulling a string in 30 degrees.


----------



## bigmthbass (Nov 4, 2012)

last year i think i broke a sweat walking in


----------



## tellis88 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've hunted it for the last 4/5 yrs prob won't go back this yr way to many people were going and sightings have went down alot I know there is private land boardering it and seen tree stands right on the line don't know if they killed alot out or what


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 15, 2012)

Coming up in 2 weeks. Who's going?


----------



## bhelmes (Dec 15, 2012)

I WILL B THERE JUST DONE HANG YOUR STAND THERE B4 the hunt start had one stolen  last year


----------



## deerman025 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine and my sons stand was stolen there last year also. Hunted past several days there only seen one doe.


----------



## bigmthbass (Jan 1, 2013)

went in the rain today and saw 0. found a wicked rub that had to be pretty fresh. will be back this weekend.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone have any luck?

Check the sign-in sheet for kills?


----------



## bhelmes (Jan 10, 2013)

Seen three the last Friday of the hunt


----------



## bigmthbass (Jan 11, 2013)

sign out sheet had 1 kill. never saw anything except a few hunters. saw lots of tracks in the mud


----------

